# Appraisal?



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't understand what this means. On the left is the max number of pts? and then right is pts earned?? :? Then could you point out some high and low points so I can try to figure out how to tell which are strengths and weakness's? The overall score would then be 85,which is??Thanks  



y DOB States Herds Daus Appraisals AvgFS PTAFS Rel 
AM 2001.03.05 1 1 1 1 85.0 0.1 18 



Trait TraitAvg PTA REL 
Stature 35.0 Short Tall 1.3 28 
Strength 25.0 Weak Powerful -0.4 20 
Dairyness 35.0 Coarse Dairy 0.4 18 
Rump Angle 40.0 Steep Level 0.2 21 
Rump Width 27.0 Narrow Wide 0.1 21 
Rear Legs, Side-View 28.0 Posty Angled -0.1 17 
Fore Udder Attachment 35.0 Loose Tight 0.2 17 
Rear Udder Height 30.0 Low High 0.1 19 
Rear Udder Arch 25.0 Narrow Wide 0.2 15 
Udder Depth 33.0 Deep Shallow 0.6 19 
Medial Suspensory Ligament 20.0 Weak Strong -0.9 21 
Teat Placement 8.0 Wide Close 0.1 22 
Teat Diameter 15.0 Narrow Wide -0.6 23


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

The small points (Stature 35.0 Short Tall *1.3* 28) I believe are the PTA points. It is a positive point. I think this a PTA form on type for a buck. Whatever you have as a negative number would be a weakness.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The first number listed after the trait is the score that the animal got for that trait, you can get a score of 1-50 for each trait(thats is during an appraisal session) The ideal for an animal is in the range of 25-40(thats what my appraiser told me) I don't totally understand the PTA and ETA thing, but it is a combination of linear appraisal and DHI tests I believe.

As to how they figure out the overall score, I'm really not sure there.


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

That is not an individual animal appriasal sheet. That is a buck PTA sheet. http://www.adgagenetics.org/GoatDetail. ... A001119051 or http://www.biogenicsltd.com/a191.html


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, I see now


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, this is for the buck I bred my doe to. I just wanted to figure out what he scored high/low on, to see what I should expect improvement on in the kids, and to see how he compares to other bucks. Sorry if this is the wrong thing to be looking at,I don't know much about ADGA stuff lol


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

you can see the buck here:

http://sfalpines.com/blade.htm

and here is his littermate sister: (she's amazing! :wink: )

http://sfalpines.com/irish.htm


----------



## QualityCaprine (Nov 24, 2007)

His sheet isn't too helpful, since only one of his daughters have been scored. In my opinion, he seems to be a nice "fix it" buck. He and his progeny(a couple pics I saw of the internet) seem to be milky, correct, dairy, with plenty of dairy character. The only "fault" that I see is a slightly steep rump, weakness in the chine, and incorrect teat placement. I am being picky here. He seems to be a very nice guy.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for critiquing


----------

